
Gru: Open source solution for better technical interviews - kawera
http://open.dgraph.io/post/gru/
======
dozzie
So, it does automatic background checks and forces candidate to work for
peanuts?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Intelligence_Directorate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Intelligence_Directorate)

I think the name, given the purpose, is a little unfortunate.

